# Hoopmaster Alternative?



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I am planning on buying a hoopmaster today... I just wanted to make sure there are not other alternative products I should be comparing before buying. Let me know if you know of other "hoopmaster" items. Thanks Troy


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I have hoop master and could not work without it. Depends on the type of machine you have and what you want to accomplish . Some people love hoop tech clamping system -


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a Toyota 9100.


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

Without a doubt, HoopMaster is the king of hooping aids. I know of embroiderer's who had other hooping boards and switched to HoopMaster. Never heard of anyone dumping the HoopMaster in favor of something else.

Stick with the HoopMaster. Its one of the best investments we ever made.

Bob


----------



## calijimmy (Jul 16, 2007)

I know this is a old thread but I was wondering is it good for zipper hoodies?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

calijimmy said:


> I know this is a old thread but I was wondering is it good for zipper hoodies?


Yes, it works great with zipper hoodies.


----------

